
Ask HN: Any good weight loss plans not too demanding for a typical dev? - chirau
I have gained some weight over the months and a beer belly is coming up. I need to remove it and lose some weight as well. I don&#x27;t want these extreme diets or workout plans etc. I mean, if they are the most effective, then ok. But if there is something more realistic and manageable on a developer schedule, what have you tried or have see to work?
======
wizzerking
I lost weight following these rules 1: eliminate sugar and high fructose corn
syrup 2: eliminate white flour, potatoes, white rice 3: embrace honey, local
is possible to eliminate allergies 4: eat as much raw vegetables and fruit as
you can stand 5: eat raw unsalted nuts as much as you can stomach 6: protein
if you want chicken, beef, fish whatever I really like plain Greek Yogurt with
honey, cinnamon and nutmeg 7: read labels there are yogurts that are labeled
Greek Honey yogurt. When you read the labels, cane sugar and HFC are second
and third and honey is 6th

------
bikamonki
Very simple math + a couple of new habits:

3500-4000 cal equals about a pound of weight. If you lose about 500 cal/day
you will lose about 4 lbs/mo. To lose them you can either burn them or stop
taking them in, or both.

First goal is to STOP gaining weight, second goal is to START losing it, third
goal is to KEEP an average weight.

Count calories. How many did you eat during the last 7 days? How many do you
need per day? Do the math and find out where you are.

Don't stress too much about healthy eating. Use common sense when picking your
meals/snacks. Sodas are poison but once a week it won't kill you. (rule of
thumb: eat what your grandparents ate)

Smart habits:

\- Plan your meals. Just have a mental list of options so you avoid picking an
unhealthy one.

\- Move your ass thrice a week. Make it fun. Anything counts: 20min bike to
work. 40min walk to work. One hour jog.

------
wtbob
I have been a long-standing fan of the Hacker's Diet[1]. It makes sense, and
it's easy to put into practice.

[1] [https://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/](https://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/)

------
coreyp_1
I read that as "not too demeaning for a typical dev".

As a fat guy, exercise is demeaning. My bicycle broke today. I looked in the
manual, and it has a weight limit of 200 lbs. I'm 60 over that, and often
carry ~15 lbs in a backpack. :(

"demeaning" is definitely the word.

------
venomsnake
Eat less, move more. Count calories and stay below your daily limit. Find the
highest satiety per "calorie ingested" foods for you and stick to them.

